# Astravan Build HELP!!



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi i was hoping someone could help with the best way of laying out my astra van its a mark 4, Im not sure on a 175 litre stand up baffled tank or a 250 lay down and build shelving round IM STUCK!!! :wall: Any help pics would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to have the new shape Astra van with a 250 tank in it, here are the pics, however its a custom tank, not an off the shelf jobbie:



















And from the business end, with front plinth off










You can just about make out the top of the tank, this set up for me was the best i could do with the space.

Ahh got to stick one of the exterior up too, i did love this van, was gutted to let it go but we needed a bigger van to keep up with work load


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

james b said:


> I used to have the new shape Astra van with a 250 tank in it, here are the pics, however its a custom tank, not an off the shelf jobbie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the sort of thing i was thinking about what did you use to make the shelving ie thickness of timbers, Do you reckon a lay down would be best the space you made just behind the seats looks wicked to keeps jackets paper work etc thanks for that.


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

looks amazing that must of got you loads of work just due to the look of your van!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nar id go up right my self, no timbers in that build, all ply, my old mans a builder and a bit handy with the old wood work and he helps me with them (ok i tell him what i want and he make it. 

Its a shame, as when i got shot of the van, the new guy wanted it empty, so all that set up came out, i offered it up for free if some one collected but in the end it ended up on the bonfire 


Yer the old van did alright for us from a PR point of view, but god it cost some money to build, and i got next to nothing back for it.


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

ok thanks for your advice what a nightmare  was it 12mm or 18mm ply do you know im not sure a 250 off the shelf tank will fit due to the width and height think its 2" short on the width at the top do you know where i could get a tank made to fit..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I do but they are over a grand and to be fair id go with a off the shelf jobbie if i did it again, get the tank, then fit the rest around it


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

ah off the shelf i think will be the best way then!!!


----------

